# Phal. tetraspis 'C#1'?



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2012)

A friend of mine bought this plant last year. It was supposed to be Phal. tetraspis 'C#1'.

Unfortunatly the blooms look like those of a standard Phal. tetraspis.... Althought it is the first blooming for my friend, she told me the plant had already bloomed because of an old stem.

I thought the plant could have reverted because of a mass production technique. Or maybe the plant is still too young and could bear red and white flowers next time? What do you think about it ??


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like a regular tetrapsis to me.


----------



## BlazingAugust (Jan 3, 2012)

Because of the small red 'commas', it could be the standard _tetraspis_, though I do know that the 'C#1' can first bloom white, then get the random red on later bloomings.


----------



## koshki (Jan 3, 2012)

Ask your friend to check the undersides of the lower leaves. I know of several people around the country who bought C1s (myself included) who have discovered "C1" inscribed with what appears to be a ball-point pen on the undersides of leaves. Mine actually has two leaves with the "tattoo".

I can't say definitively that if it doesn't have the inscription, it's not a C1, however.

Still, it's cute. Mine is spiking, and I'm looking forward to seeing it bloom.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2012)

a lot of people have 'c#1', so it could either be mass-cloned, or even seedling-propagated from one of the clones. anyone's guess is good, probably! 

there are better clones of tetraspis/speciosa now in circulation; I think peter lin/bigleaf bought some flasks from thailand. I had purchased a very nice flask that I left where I didn't think the sun would shine, obviously they aren't alive now. I bought a replacement flask that had smaller seedlings in the bottle and the shippers bounced things around pretty well and many were already brown on their way to being dead upon arrival. it wasn't a case of poor packing, the flasks were packed as well as humanly possible. a few survivors that I hope live and prosper!


----------



## hderocker (Jan 4, 2012)

Even a "C1" can bloom with 100% white petals. In my oppinion the cooler it get, the more white it appears seamingly.
I suggest to give it a litte more warmth and wait for the next emerging flowers.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2012)

I like it whatever it is


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 8, 2012)

Charles, my flasks did not fare well. We used post office shipped to Virginia. It took 10 days. Another 2 days FedEx to Texas. By this time the seedlings have soaked in media long enough that none survived. the seedlings were large but somehow the media shrunk in transit and were very watery.
I was disappointed because I was hoping for seedlings with all red segments, not clones of C1 which I can get from Taiwan.
I would prefer to get mature plants from now on, unless the flasks can be hand carry when an opportunity allows me to do so.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree. I think maybe five seedlings of the speciosa/tetraspis survived from my flask, and hopefully at least a few will survive. That vendor from thailand has an amazing list of species and primary hybrids, and they are quite nice things. Shame that delivery services can fall down so much that things get wasted


----------

